# Who can tell me about 90's Specialized Road Bikes?



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

I have a line on a 1990 Specialized Allez. I haven't seen it and the seller doesn't know a lot about it or bicycles. All they can tell me is that it's red, has "triple butted cro-moly" and has Sugino cranks. Anyone care to fill in the blanks and offer a guideline price?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I can't offer much other than to say it's lugged, Japanese built.. 

Is it a Allez or Sirrus? Allez has a more aggressive geometry..

This thread has some good info on older Specialized frames..

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=173738

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=190030&highlight=specialized+allez


----------



## bresnyan (Oct 17, 2009)

It's probably a pretty nice frame, but it sounds different than the early 90's with "direct drive" tubing that were very nicely made frames, perhaps tange prestige or similar. Seems like the 80's is kind of a mystery, I had a late 80's allez, no tubing id, not light, but very tight geometry that made it a fun ride. I'd like to find a higher quality frame with that same geometry, but it appears to have changed in the early 90's. Hope you get it and post some pictures.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't think they made the Allez in 1990, only in carbon, and they were black carbon weave.

The Sirrus in 1990 was red though.


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

*Bikepedia helped me*

You could try the bikepedia site. Not sure how far back it goes though.

I have 2 Allez bikes:

One is a 1986 Allez SE and it is lugged. The tubing decals let you know it's special, chromoly, and butted, but not who made the tubing. In 1986 it was still standard gauge tubing. The tubes look smaller than on newer steel bikes. I think what's used today is called "oversize" maybe in response to aluminum frames appearing bigger and stronger at a glance?










The second is 1998 Allez Comp and it's aluminum, carbon fork, last year for 1" threaded fork and downtube shifter mounts. This is my favorite bike, I have close to 9000 miles on it since I built it.










I think aluminum frames started ~1995. My 1998 frame was listed on ebay as a 1994 model and when I wrote to Specialized to see if they had any details or archives I got a reply that described the 1994 Allez as lugged steel with a Campy group.

Neither of my bikes have any rack or fender mounts or much clearance for big tires. I think the Sirrus was the more all arounder road bike. BTW I think the glued carbon/aluminum bike was the "Epic".

Both of mine are comfortable (a century is no problem on either), handle well, I guess weigh low to mid 20lbs complete. 

Chris


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Watch "American Flyers". Specialized Allez there for you to see.


----------



## ccroy2001 (May 20, 2002)

BlueMasi1 said:


> I have a line on a 1990 Specialized Allez. I haven't seen it and the seller doesn't know a lot about it or bicycles. All they can tell me is that it's red, has "triple butted cro-moly" and has Sugino cranks. Anyone care to fill in the blanks and offer a guideline price?
> 
> Thanks


There is a pic of a higly modified 1990's steel Allez here:

http://www.cyclofiend.com/cc/2008/cc553-peteruckelshaus1008.html

From the description the 1990's steel models had an aluminum fork. a little more info anyway.

BTW I paid $450 for my 86 on ebay in early 2009. Not sure if that's high, low, or what, but it was ~$200 less than the lugged Treks I was following went for.

Chris


----------



## sirk98 (Apr 6, 2010)

*sorry... cross post*

Hi all....

I recently acquired a road bike. I am not sure of the exact make and model or year for that matter. 










Can anyone help me figure out what I am dealing with?

I noticed the following writing on the bike/tires:

Specialized "Epic"

Direct drive aluminum fork

Carbon fiber tubing

Taiwan / designed in california

Modolo patent anatomic bend bars

Shimano sora flight deck shift

Shimano 10

Shimano 105 brakes

Mavick rims open 4 cd

Specialized tri-sport tires 100x28c



Would love to know approximate year of the bike, also its value. I live in NYC, so I am looking for something that I can comfortably ride to work (approx 10 miles each way) over some roads that can be in rough shape (also cobblestones!)

Not sure if this is the bike for me...

Any help is more than appreciated!
K


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Without looking at my catalogs, it's somewhere mid '90's. 1994. '95, '96, thereabouts.


----------



## sirk98 (Apr 6, 2010)

thnx! any idea if its high-end / low end? 

Is that the model? 'Epic'?
thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## abarth (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah probably mid 90's. I don't know what your lever of comfort is. I have a 93 Epic, I like the geometry, good handling and not twitchy. The frame is flexy by today standard, I find it quite comfortable to ride. Keep in mind I weight 215 lbs. Some people do find the aluminum fork unforgiving.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

sirk98 said:


> thnx! any idea if its high-end / low end?
> 
> Is that the model? 'Epic'?
> thanks again! :thumbsup:


it was pretty much their top end frame of the time (mid 90's). The epic mtn bike frames were pretty cool. I wasn't paying attn to roadies at that time.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

That Epic is 1992-3


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I think Giant made those frames for them , they are a thin carbon over thin alloy , never seen one broken but remember reading it !


----------

